# Correlation study between astrology and MBTI



## whut2do (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi folks,
INTJ here trying to apply statistics to lend some credibility to astrology. Requesting the following data:


Your MBTI
Mother's MBTI (best guess if you don't know)
Father's MBTI (best guess if you don't know)
Your astrological sign

If I can show that parents' MBTI has a positive correlation > X with child's MBTI and that parents' MBTI also has a positive correlation > X with the time of year they conceive a child, then the child's astrological sign should yield a positive correlation of at least 2X[SUP]2[/SUP]-1 with child's MBTI. The more data we collect, the more confident we can be about the lower bound X; as the lower bound X increases above 90% then the correlation between sign and MBTI begins to climb above 62%. I think it would be very interesting even to just know the correlation between parents' MBTI and child's MBTI.

I'll go first:
INTJ
ISFJ (mother)
ISTJ (father)
Leo

Thanks!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

INTP
INTP (father)
INTJ (mother)
Taurus


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

INFJ
ISTJ (mother)
ESFJ (father)
Libra


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

INFx
ISTJ (Mother)
INTJ (Father)
Libra


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

INTJ
ISTJ (Mother, most likely)
ISTP (Father, just a guess)
Scorpio


----------



## Vanzell (May 15, 2014)

ISTJ (Father)
ISFJ (Mother)
INFJ (Me)
Sagittarius


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm a Virgo INFJ with ISTP father and ESFJ mother.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ
INFJ (mother)
ESTJ (father)
Pisces sun


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

ESTP
ISFJ(mother)
ENFP(father)
Cancer


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Me: INFJ
Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ESTP
Libra


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Me: INFP
Mom: ESTP
Dad: ESFJ
Pisces


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

Me: ENFJ (originally thought to be an INFP because of online quizzes)
Dad: INTP (This is based on my memory of them)
Mom: ESFJ (This is based on my memory of them)

European Zodiac: Aquarius
Chinese Zodiac: Dragon
Element of the year of my Chinese Zodiac: Earth


----------



## carmilla (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm INFP and a Sagittarius, my mother is probably ESFJ and my father might be INTJ


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Me: ISFP 7w8 sx/so
Mom: ENFJ 7w6 so/sx
Dad: ISTJ 6w5 sp 

I'm an Aries


----------



## Glass5ky (Oct 29, 2013)

Your MBTI - INFJ
Mother's MBTI - ISTP
Father's MBTI - ISFJ
Your astrological sign - Leo


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

INTJ 5 sx/sp (me)
ISTJ 1 sp (father)
ISFJ 2 sp/so (mother)

Aries


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

My MBTI: INFJ
Father: ISXJ
Mother: ESFJ
My Zodiac: Aries


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Me: INFP
Father: ISFP
Mother: ESFJ
Sign: Taurus


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP
ESFJ (mother)
ISTJ (father)
Aries


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP
ENFP(mother, best guess)
ESTP(father, best guess)
Taurus


----------



## Orgho (Dec 12, 2014)

INTJ
Mother ENFJ
Father ENTJ
Libra


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

ENFJ
Mother ESTJ
Father ESTP
Gemini


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISTP
INFJ (Mother)
ISTJ (Father)
Aries


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll do this only for myself because I REALLY don't like to guess what other people think or feel or whatever. If it's important enough, it'll come out sure enough! I'll go up and beyond the call of duty tho:

First things first. I am not really certain of my MBTI. Tbh, I don't really care. I use Socionics which is like an upgraded version of MBTI so yeah. It's like driving around VW Golf v2 when you can go around in a brand new one. What's the point? The types that I mostly suspect are *ISFP* , *INFP* and *ENFP*. I most certainly do have a streak of Fi(and a prominent one at that!), but whether it is Se or Ne is HIGHLY debatable. I know that I am not ESFP. That'll take quite some time and some insight. If I can trust my own insight, I'd say that I am an:

*ISFP

*When Ne is in the last function in Socio, it is said that a person often either overestimates himself or underestimates himself(and others). This most certainly does apply to me. This has lead to me developing this idiosyncratic line of thinking where I don't assume or expect anything until it is said or observed. The core behind it were my gross mistakes and disappointments. It'll also be quite visible in my natal.

As for my Sun sign and Ascendant:

*Pisces + Capricorn*
(Pisces leads itself nicely to both NFPs but particularly to INFP while the sum of these two would indeed make me an ISFP)

Finally, my natal(as promised): Free Chart - Astrodienst

Do note the Saturn/Jupiter opposition! Also, the important thing to understand is whether my Fire or my Earth is more prominent(Intuition vs Sensing). I'd say that Earth is. Hence ending, AGAIN, in ISFP conclusion. IxFP is quite visible(or rather IxFJ in Socio and classic Jung), the second letter is what's important.


And if you have ANY doubts about Astro, I can debunk naysayers just by posting three links(no more no less). It's merely a type of psychology. Psychology that existed before psychology existed(BOOM! In da loop!). And it's powerful, but too powerful and complicated for most people. The natal I posted is naturally slanted towards future(why? Delineation methods chosen) while there are others that are more apt for this kind of thing.

... blah blah balh. Need anything else?


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ
ExFP (mother)
ExTJ (father)
Pisces


----------



## Glass5ky (Oct 29, 2013)

whut2do said:


> Hi folks,
> INTJ here trying to apply statistics to lend some credibility to astrology. Requesting the following data:


I am curious of the results of your study. Also, are you sure you're not an INFJ? 

Also, if anyone else here has an interest in this subject: the influence of astrology on MBTI.... Especially any INFJ s....

I wanted to let them know I am still open to them. On some level i am still waiting for them and might always be waiting even if I am moving on now. I just hope they had the courage to make the right choice that leads to happiness, self respect, and self-honesty. 

If this seems weird or cryptic is because I'm trying to send a message to someone that I regret not having been able to send. Even if I never hear from them again it makes me feel better to have at least tried to let them know.

K


----------



## Vermilion Bird (Feb 16, 2015)

Me: INFP
Mother: ENFJ
Father: ISFJ
Sign: Taurus


----------



## ENTJess (Mar 3, 2015)

Me: ENTJ
Mom: ENTP
Dad: ISTJ
Sign: Sagittarius


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

what's the return on this investment?


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

MBTI is pseudo-science .
Astrology is just stupid.
I will answer just for fun.
Me: ISTJ Leo
Father: ISTJ Capricorn 
Mother : ENTJ Gemini
Brother : ESTJ Gemini


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Me: ISFP
Father: ENTJ
Mother: ENTJ
Scorpio


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

INTJ
Mother: ISFJ
Father: INTP
Taurus


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

INFP
ISFP (father)
ESFJ (mother)
Virgo


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Me: ISFJ
Mother: INFJ
Father: INTP
Taurus


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

ESTJ (me)
ESTP (father)
ENFJ (mother)
Virgo


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

IxFJ mother, ISTP father

I'm INTP born Libra/Scorpio cusp(October 23 - last day of Libra, first of Scorpio depending what calendar you use). I lean more Scorpio.

I also have 3 brothers by the same parents, to add a few more to your sample size

ENTP, Aries(b. April 4)
INTP, Aries(b. March 31)
and one more who is only 12 so I can't type but also seems to be following the xNTx pattern. He's a Capricorn(b. Dec 24).

However, all of us were born 4-6 weeks before due date. I don't know how relevant you consider that, if at all.


----------



## clotho (Mar 13, 2013)

*Your MBTI: *
INFP
*Mother's MBTI:*
I think she's an ESFJ
*Father's MBTI:*
He's an ISTJ
*Your astrological sign:*
Scorpio


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Me- enfp 
Mom - esfj
Dad- Entp 
Capricorn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Me: INFP
Mother: ESFJ (might be ISFJ)
Father: ENTP (might be ESTP)
Pisces Sun


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

ENTJ/INTJ
Scorpio


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Self - INFP, Sun in Gemini, Moon in Capricorn, Sagittarius Ascendant
Mother - ISFJ, Sun in Libra, Moon in Capricorn, Virgo Ascendant
Father - ESFP, Sun in Gemini, Moon in Taurus, Aries Ascendant


----------



## FarAndAway (Mar 3, 2015)

ENTJ
ESFP (Mom)
ISFP (Dad)
Libra ascendant sagittarius


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

You're using Sun sign astrology compared to MBTI to lend some credibility to astrology?

Sun sign is a teeny tiny portion of a person's natal chart. You'd then need to understand what house your Sun is in, what aspects it is making to other planets, angles or points in your chart. Not only that, what about the Moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, etc?

Find the glyph that represents your sun on a sample natal (birth) chart and then realize the issue with sun sign astrology.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't put much faith in astrology, but whatever. 

Me: INTJ (Virgo)

Mother: ESTJ (Aries/Taurus cusp)

Father: ISFJ (Capricorn)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Me: ?*, Scorpio 
Mother: ISTJ
Father: ESTP, ESTJ or ENTJ (not sure)
Sister: ESTP or ESFP



*-I'm in a limbo when it comes to type atm so don't look at that for reference.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Waste of time?


----------



## Generalsurvival (Jun 7, 2015)

Self - INTP, Sun in Sagittarius, Moon in Gemini, Libra Ascendant
Mother - ENFP, Sun in Libra, Moon in Aquarius, Libra Ascendant
Father - ISTJ, Sun in Scorpio, Moon in Pisces, Don't know Ascendant


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

INFJ
INTJ
Unknown
Aries


----------



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

INFJ (myself)
ISFJ (mother-Aquarius)
ENFP (father-Libra)
Aquarius

Quite the turbulent family we are.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

ESTJ
ESFJ (mother)
ESTP (father)
Capricorn


----------



## Naeril (Jul 18, 2015)

INTJ
ISTJ mom
ENTP dad
Scorpio


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Self - ISTP Aries
Mother - INFJ - Sagittarius
Father - ISFJ - Aries


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

INTJ
ESTJ father
ENFJ mother
Virgo


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

INFJ
ENFJ (mother)
ISFJ (father)
cancer


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

INFP - Sun in Taurus, moon and ascendant in Capricorn.
ISTJ (mother) - Aries
ISTP (father) - Libra
ISTJ (brother) - Leo


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

INFJ - Capricorn on the cusp of Aquarius
ENFJ - Mom
ENTP - Dad


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

Me: INFP
Dad: ISTP
Mom: ESFJ
Aries


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Me: INFP Virgo sun and Virgo moon Ascendent in Pisces
Sister: ENFP Virgo 
Dad: ENTJ Virgo
Mom: ENFJ Leo

PS: I am not a believer in astrology...I was rather interested in it when I was sixteen but I have grown out of that phase...


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Your MBTI: ENTJ Virgo
Brother: ISTJ Cancer
Mother's MBTI: ISFJ Gemini
Father's MBTI: ENTP Leo


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

Me: INFJ - Sagittarius
Mum: ENFJ - Leo
Dad: ISTP - Gemini
Sister: Possible ISFP (not sure) - Cancer


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Dad - INFJ, Cancer.
Mum - ESFJ, Libra.
Me - INTJ, Gemini.

I don't believe in Astrology, I'm interested in the outcome of your research though.


----------



## doe1994 (Sep 15, 2015)

Astrology is fake. Please don't fall for it.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

INTJ me
ENFJ mother
INTP father
Cancer


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis (May 19, 2015)

Me: INFJ (Taurus)
Mother: ESTP (Cancer) 
Father: ISTJ (Libra)


----------



## crazydemon (Sep 15, 2015)

Me: INFJ 
Mother: ESFP (tested both ENFP and ESFP, I say ESFP fits better) (Gemini)
Father: INFJ (memory based) (Cancer)
Capricorn


----------



## thehalfbloodserb (Sep 23, 2015)

Me: INTJ (Leo)
Mother: INFJ (Aries)
Father: ISTP (Gemini)


----------



## ahawk (Sep 27, 2015)

If there were something to matching astrology with MBTI, I don't think that the sun sign would be enough to gauge it. Each chart is complex and includes different signs corresponding to different planets. For instance my sun is Aquarius but my Mars is in Taurus. It seems like it would be impractically complicated to try and figure the two personality systems together. But, here is my info anyway.

My MBTI: Either INFP or INTP. On the personality tests my F and T basically even out.
My Astrology sign: Aquarius. My rising sign is cancer. I suppose there could be an argument that my base personality is a thinking type like Aquarius but that I have a strong feeling center as well like a cancer...
Mother: ENFP. Aquarius. Pisces rising.
Father: INTJ: Libra/Scorpio cusp

Extra stats for your inventory:
Bro1: ISFP. Taurus.
Bro2: INTP. Virgo

It might be easier to match astrology with the enneagram. You could roughly equate Head/Heart/Gut with Air/Water/Fire and see if any trends show up.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

If I was doing this experiment, I would require more than just the Sun sign to find a correlation. Your research will probably be disappointing if we just use the Sun sign alone. However, the information you are asking:

My MBTI: INTP
My father's MBTI: INTP (a guess)
My mother's MBTI: ISFJ (a guess)
My Sun sign: Taurus


----------



## TrantaLocked (Oct 6, 2015)

Mine: INFP
Mother's MBTI: ENFJ
Father's MBTI: ISFJ
Your astrological sign: Pisces

bonus

Sister's MBTI: ENFP (scorpio/sagittarius)



Pensive Firecat said:


> Me: INFP
> Mother: ENFJ
> Father: ISFJ
> Sign: Taurus


Nice.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

ISFP
ESTP (Mother)
ESFP (Father)
Leo


----------



## candycane75 (Jan 27, 2013)

Me:ENFJ (Capricorn)
Mom: ESFJ (LEO)
Dad:ENTP (Leo)

Bonus
Step Dad:ESTP
Brother 1: ESTP
Sister:ISFP
Brother 2: EXFP


----------



## sleeepy (Oct 11, 2015)

Mom: I thiiink ESFJ?
Dad:INTP
Me: ISFJ
Leo


----------



## MrV (Jan 30, 2016)

Me: ENTP (Scorpio)
Mother: ESFP (Taurus)
Father: ENTJ (Taurus)


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Dad: ESFJ (Aquarius)

Mom: ISFJ (Virgo)

Sister: ISFP (That's my guess anyway) (Gemini)

Me: INTP (Cancer)


----------

